# Obd2 problem won't connect please help(fixed)



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,does anyone know to any issues with the obd2 port ?
Plugged in my code reader and it won't connect,never had a problem on other cars so my reader is ok any ideas ?
For reference this is my reader -


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

What radio HU have you got?

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/aftermarket-radio.html


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> What radio HU have you got?
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/aftermarket-radio.html


It's all std,cassette radio with Bose


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.wak-tt.com/fuses/fuses.htm

Fuse 12 ok?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> http://www.wak-tt.com/fuses/fuses.htm
> 
> Fuse 12 ok?


Yep,checked that,anything else ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You have turned Ign on, otherwise,
Think you will have to remove OBD port & check for sockets/connections that have pushed through.
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Assuming that reader is compatible with the TT my next step would be to remove the lower dash and look at the plug. As Hoggy's said.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Check for power on the socket......

Found this pic elsewhere  (not the full pin out)
Pin numbers will be right but the colours may be wrong


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, You have turned Ign on, . . . . . . . . . .


 :lol: 
_But would you admit this?_ :roll:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm hoping that's what's happened,hadn't got chance to have a look today,maybe a bent pin or something ?
Err no, pins are in the scan tool part :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, You have turned Ign on, . . . . . . . . . .
> ...


Ha ha ,yes the ignition was on


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Tried again this morning,won't connect to engine management,or instruments,but did say air bags fine,and abs fine,confused now as to why it connects to air bags and abs but not engine ?
Any ideas ?

Anyone local got the vag com or whatever it's called just to see if its a problem with the reader ?
Don't want to buy a lead and software if it don't work


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> Tried again this morning,won't connect to engine management,or instruments,but did say air bags fine,and abs fine,confused now as to why it connects to air bags and abs but not engine ?
> Any ideas ?
> 
> Anyone local got the vag com or whatever it's called just to see if its a problem with the reader ?
> Don't want to buy a lead and software if it don't work


'Tis only seven quid for a lead but will take a few days to arrive from the '_*Bay Of Fleas*_' and will then have the 'joy of joys' to undertake the initial set up.

There's most likely a Forum member,
nearer than I, to give this a try. :roll:



Jaylad said:
 

> . . confused now as to why it connects to air bags and abs but not engine ?
> Any ideas ?


 I would suspect there may be a comms issue with the engine ECU. 
The other two ECUs (ABS & Airbag Controller) being ok. However without a proper (Vagcom) scan you can guess all day.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > Tried again this morning,won't connect to engine management,or instruments,but did say air bags fine,and abs fine,confused now as to why it connects to air bags and abs but not engine ?
> ...


 I'm a bit thick so bare with,vagcom is software ? Runs on laptop ?
And I take it it's not just plug and play if the initial set ups a pain ?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> I'm a bit thick so bare with,vagcom is software ? Runs on laptop ?
> And I take it it's not just plug and play if the initial set ups a pain ?


Vagcom is the generic term.
VCDS Lite 1.2 is the free software. Unregistered it's free, registration cost's 99 Dollars, but imho isn't really necessary for most issues. 

The interface cable costs approx £7 from fleabay. It comes with it's own 'drivers software' required for the initial set up.
It also requires an initial set up with the VCDS software which is straight forward, however the first time set up is fussy and some have found it problematic. 
There's loads of experienced info and help on this Forum if you require it though. :wink:

See link:- http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-lite/download/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jaylad, Yes many have probs getting laptop to recognise the interface cable.... 
USB ports/Windows version etc etc.like many plugNplay they just don't, without alot of fiddling.
Just tried a Bluetooth obd port adaptor on my tablet & works fine on Nurburg & TT, very happy.
May get another so I can leave one in each car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Can you post a link to a cable that is known to work please ?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=384170&p=2891554&hilit=vagcom+cable+seller#p2891554

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=255203&p=2234491&hilit=vagcom+cable+seller#p2234491


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jaylad said:


> Can you post a link to a cable that is known to work please ?


Hi Jay, Many have used this, it's not always the cable, but knowing how to set up the PC, usb ports etc.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-GROUP-USB ... 1036790042
Hoggy.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post a link to a cable that is known to work please ?
> ...


Have downloaded the vcds
And ordered a cable,thanks for the link :wink: 
Will probably never work lol
My PC skills are poo at best :roll:


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Let me know how you get on thinking of getting this but want to know how much of a pain it is to do!


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

kojak said:


> Let me know how you get on thinking of getting this but want to know how much of a pain it is to do!


Will do :wink:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok,cable has come,what's next lol
Just load the cd that came with it or plug in the cable first then download ?
Starting with the basics,and am gonna need help :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

What software, what OS you using.
What have you tried so far?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Run the software first, hopefully it will tell you when to plug in the cable & have it plugged into the OBD first.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

so what about us mac users will this software and cable still work ?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Driver installed :wink: 
Seems to be ok,
Next up the car


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tbone1980uk said:


> so what about us mac users will this software and cable still work ?


You need to find a Mac specific version????


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> Driver installed :wink:
> Seems to be ok,
> Next up the car


Before plugging it into the car, run VCDS lite and plug the cable in and do the test.

Click on *Options*.

and click on *Test* for the Com Port.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

uv101 said:


> Tbone1980uk said:
> 
> 
> > so what about us mac users will this software and cable still work ?
> ...


I will just stick too my cheapo code reader  Bye the way them dash lights you got do look smart in blue bet that was some work too do


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > Driver installed :wink:
> ...


Did all that said fine but won't connect to car
I'll take a better look the weekend


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Jaylad said:
> ...


Be aware the VCDS lite program will report two of the four optional Com Ports as 'Successful' however only one of those will actually connect to the car.

Always use the same USB port that was used for the initial set up test. Others may not connect.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Is there a mac specific vcds lite? If there is I need it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

J•RED said:


> Is there a mac specific vcds lite? If there is I need it


 I've ignored this because I don't like giving bad news.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tbone1980uk said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> > Tbone1980uk said:
> ...


Cheers, LED thread is here 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=432761&hilit=blue+led



J•RED said:


> Is there a mac specific vcds lite? If there is I need it
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Wont be as VAG focussed as VCDS but will do ODB stuff
https://www.yhasi.com/products/movi.php


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Had another go today,got it all connected but it only finds certain things :-(
Won't do engine,cleared codes from triggered alarm,and found something about the a/c switch open or earthed or something,don't know really just cleared the code lol
So any ideas why it's not connecting to the engine module/controller ?

It also say it's not obd2 compliant when I tested that ?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Any ideas folks ?
Would like to get it sorted before I actually NEED it to work


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Has no one had this problem before ?
Just my luck it's a 1 off :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> Had another go today,got it all connected but it only finds certain things :-(
> Won't do engine, cleared codes from triggered alarm, and found something about the a/c switch open or earthed or something,don't know really just cleared the code lol
> So any ideas why it's not connecting to the engine module/controller ? .. ..


 If it connects to all the ECUs, ie ABS, Airbag, Radio, Central Locking, Instruments, etc but not engine then possibly you may have an Engine ECU issue.



Jaylad said:


> It also say it's not obd2 compliant when I tested that ?


 What does it say when you select the <*OPTIONS*> button in the Program Options section, with the cable unplugged to the computer, and again also with the cable plugged into the computer and car?

Are you using the same Comm Port as per the original set up?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok,2 months later and the moment I feared,engine light on but can't connect to engine ecu to see what the code is or clear it, took lower panel off and wires in the obd socket are fine,I have no idea why it won't connect,still get air bags,abs,alarm ect just won't connect to the engine ecu,any ideas

Car is running fine but the light is very annoying as I know something went wrong just can't see what,I have disconnected the battery to see if I can clear the dash light,will this work do you think ?

Please help


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

have you tried changing the baud rate
my vcds will only connect to my daughters skoda fabias engine ecu if i set the baud rate to 9600
but will only connect to other modules at a baud rate of 4500
see ross tech website about baud rates


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you tried all four comm ports?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Have you tried all four comm ports?


Would the comm port need to be different for each controller ? It connects to abs and air bags fine


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

hey3688 said:


> have you tried changing the baud rate
> my vcds will only connect to my daughters skoda fabias engine ecu if i set the baud rate to 9600
> but will only connect to other modules at a baud rate of 4500
> see ross tech website about baud rates


I will try this tomorrow,I got the light off by disconnecting the battery :wink:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

The car has a nokia Bluetooth kit fitted,it mutes the radio for call,do you think this could have anything to do with it as iv read about the radio wiring having problems with obd ii ?
Sorry for double post :wink:


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

when you connect the code reader , and NOT turn the ignition ON you have light on CODE READER ? or is dead completely ?


----------



## TTparamedic (Mar 23, 2013)

Jaylad said:


> Hi,does anyone know to any issues with the obd2 port ?
> Plugged in my code reader and it won't connect,never had a problem on other cars so my reader is ok any ideas ?
> For reference this is my reader -


I had that problem, replaced fuse 7 (if I remember correctly?) There was no power to OBD2 port as fuse had blown. Buy the Bentley published manual, its a god send!
Regards, Steve (hope its as simple as that, but go for the easy fix's first)


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried all four comm ports?
> ...


 Can't remember to be honest but I do remember plugging it in once and only connecting to one or two Modules and then noticed it was set to a different Comm Port than usual.

Try all four to be certain, and only use the same USB that was used on the initial set up.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

friktat said:


> when you connect the code reader , and NOT turn the ignition ON you have light on CODE READER ? or is dead completely ?


Yes the reader lights up with no ignition


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > Skeee said:
> ...


All comm ports tried,and as before I can connect to some modules,but not all,including the engine [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Got the engine light on again,but again no change in car drives fine,would live to know what's causing it.
I can't think of any way to find what's wrong,any ideas :?:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Might be talking out the wrong hole here but,would it be possible to connect another ecu to the car and then try to connect to that ? See if it's the wiring or ecu ?


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

did you try with different baud rates


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

hey3688 said:


> did you try with different baud rates


Can't find any info on it :x 
Could you explain how ?


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jaylad said:


> hey3688 said:
> 
> 
> > did you try with different baud rates
> ...


go on ross tech web site and search baud rate as i said on an earlier post i can scan all modules on my daughters skoda fabia (vag ecu) on the set baud rate except the engine ecu ,i have to change the baud rate to 9600 and it reads it no problem, the ross tech web site suggests different baud rates to try


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

hey3688 said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > hey3688 said:
> ...


I couldn't find it on there site,have you a link ?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi mate...If you can get to Fordhouses ( i work right by junction 2 of the m54) on Saturday then I will put my vagcom, my cheapo code reader and my bluetooth torque app thingy on for ya...If all 3 won't work then your stuffed.


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

If when you try to connect to a control module, you get the error message "Can't Synch Baud Rate", go to the Options Screen and try setting the Start Baud to 9600. If 9600 doesn't work, also try 4800 and 1200. Turn the car's ignition OFF and back ON after each failed attempt to connect!
off ross tech web site


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

hey3688 said:


> If when you try to connect to a control module, you get the error message "Can't Synch Baud Rate", go to the Options Screen and try setting the Start Baud to 9600. If 9600 doesn't work, also try 4800 and 1200. Turn the car's ignition OFF and back ON after each failed attempt to connect!
> off ross tech web site


Never had that message,just says cannot connect.i will have to write down what it actually says :roll:

Any other ideas ?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

No matter what I try all I get is this [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

have you tried changing the baud rate


----------



## phil5556 (Feb 4, 2014)

I tried to plug ours in today. First of all it worked fine, scanned for faults OK (none found) then loaded up the engine measuring blocks, they all showed up and looked OK. Hit the log button and it disconnected. Now it won't reconnect, same message as yours.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

hey3688 said:


> have you tried changing the baud rate


Yes tried a couple,but don't really understand as it's set to 0 but can be between 240 and 19k 
Take a hell of a long time to try all numbers 
Anyone got any suggestions ?

Like I said before,my PC skills are poo at best lol
Just don't get why it won't connect to engine when it connects to others fine


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> Hi mate...If you can get to Fordhouses ( i work right by junction 2 of the m54) on Saturday then I will put my vagcom, my cheapo code reader and my bluetooth torque app thingy on for ya...If all 3 won't work then your stuffed.


Thanks for the offer,but iv tried 2 so far with same results,will connect and show codes for abs,airbags,and vcds connects to alarm and others ,but won't connect to engine or any of the engine ones in the 'drivetrain' block/section.
Doin my head in now,no way of seeing why I have engine light on,I can get rid of light by disconnecting the battery,but that don't tell me why the light came on,this is the second time it's come on now and would love to now what's up.
Is there any other way to get codes ?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> .........................Is there any other way to get codes ?


 The Fleabay £7 OBD2 blue cable seems worth a punt?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > .........................Is there any other way to get codes ?
> ...


 To use with vcds ? Already got it


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If it's connecting to some ECUs but not the Motronic (Engine) ECU then I hope it's not:-
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=545362


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> If it's connecting to some ECUs but not the Motronic (Engine) ECU then I hope it's not:-
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=545362


Car starts and runs fine 
Nothing like the above thread,
Maybe I'll try to replace the ecu but as the car runs fine it's a last resort,not got money to waste.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Well just started car to drop wife off shopping and the engine light has gone out on its own,no more annoying light,but still don't know why it came on,oh we'll see how long it stays off this time,been on about a week


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Lights back on again,car running fine,still won't connect to engine ecu,please someone help,the little lights driving my OCD insane [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

This may be a daft point but are you putting the ignition on when vagcom is connected?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> This may be a daft point but are you putting the ignition on when vagcom is connected?


Yes it's a daft question lol :wink: 
It connects to air bags and abs and alarm ect but NOT the engine :x


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you owned the car from new?
Is it the original ECU?
Any history of work on or near the ECU?
Has it been mapped?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Have you owned the car from new?
> Is it the original ECU?
> Any history of work on or near the ECU?
> Has it been mapped?


No
Don't know
No
No


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

When was the last successful scan?
What else in the Databus (DB) chain has been disturbed?

Sorry for the Spanish inquisition but if Vagcom isn't communicating to a particular ECU then I would suspect either, that that ECU has an internal fault or the DB wiring to that ECU is damaged/disconnected. 
Now that you have an EML (Engine Fail Light) take it to a dealer for a free scan and get a report from them. Confirm beforehand that the scan will be free of charge. If not go to another dealer.

I'm not familiar with the Audi db architecture but if the Motronic (Engine) ECU and ABS ECU can both act as Bus Controllers (BC) then this could explain why you can connect to some ECUs 'nearer' to (controlled by) the ABS ECU but not those 'nearer' to the Engine ECU.

Without studying all the wiring diagram DB connections my next check before taking it to a dealer fora free scan would be to check all the fuses for the Motronic ECU. 
Fuses 29, 32, 34, 37, and 43.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I will check the fuses tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Fuses ok,and you lost me with the databus chain lol
No idea what that is lol
I do have a rev counter issue,pod needs sending off and it's got a nokia Bluetooth for phone that turns radio down when I get a call,fitted by previous owner,and iv never had a scan and don't know if previous owner did.


----------



## phil5556 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jaylad, following my previous posts in this thread where I couldn't connect our car it is now working.

Yours isn't a roadster with a leaky roof is it? Ours had soaking wet floors, it's sat for the last week and a half with the passenger side carpet up and a dehumidifier running in it. It's now fully dry and connects no problem to my scanner.

Thought this may help incase yours is a similar issue.

There was a small electric box/controller under the carpet just in front of the seat, it was swimming. Also behind the seats (hidden underneath the parcel shelf) is another couple of boxes which were covered in condensation. Worth checking.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Mines a coupe,and dry as a bone lol
Thanks for posting,still can't figure it out,if I disconnect the battery the light goes out,but comes back on in 40 miles or so,if I leave it long enough it will go out on its own,but that little light is so damn annoying


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Skeee said:


> When was the last successful scan?
> What else in the Databus (DB) chain has been disturbed?
> 
> Sorry for the Spanish inquisition but if Vagcom isn't communicating to a particular ECU then I would suspect either, that that ECU has an internal fault or the DB wiring to that ECU is damaged/disconnected.
> ...


Popped into audi Wolverhampton this morning,no free check,they want £125.i hate stealers 
Still non the wiser,still got the light on,car still runs/drives fine


----------



## phil5556 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jaylad said:


> Mines a coupe,and dry as a bone lol
> Thanks for posting,still can't figure it out,if I disconnect the battery the light goes out,but comes back on in 40 miles or so,if I leave it long enough it will go out on its own,but that little light is so damn annoying


Ah shame, I was hoping I'd cracked it for you.

Good luck


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Had it linked to another reader today,top end version,can't remember the name,but still no joy,same message.
Next question is how do you change the engine ecu ?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> Had it linked to another reader today,top end version,can't remember the name,but still no joy,same message.
> Next question is how do you change the engine ecu ?


Ask Bri!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=545362&hilit=+ecu


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone have any further ideas as to what to try next ? Other than another ecu ?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Hoping someone new sees this :?


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

U might have a wire loose in the diag port from.taking out the lower dash

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Can you run logs? maf reading, ignition etc? Or can you not access engine tab at all? The engine light sounds a little like a lambda sensor on the cat causing it - these tend to come on after 40-50 miles of driving and nothing will happen to performance. Be carefull if you check this though as I believe the post above about fitting a new ecu was due to shorting the lambda sensor while removing it. Did you say you had dash pod problems? I don't know if this would cause it not to connect to the engine. Have you tried Google and a general search for "vcds doesn't connect to engine but reads everything else" I imagine the problem would be the same for all vag cars so you may find someone else who's solved the problem on another vag. Have you used a proper vcds or vcds lite and tried a full scan?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

manikm said:


> U might have a wire loose in the diag port from.taking out the lower dash
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


No,checked that :?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

spaceplace said:


> Can you run logs? maf reading, ignition etc? Or can you not access engine tab at all? The engine light sounds a little like a lambda sensor on the cat causing it - these tend to come on after 40-50 miles of driving and nothing will happen to performance. Be carefull if you check this though as I believe the post above about fitting a new ecu was due to shorting the lambda sensor while removing it. Did you say you had dash pod problems? I don't know if this would cause it not to connect to the engine. Have you tried Google and a general search for "vcds doesn't connect to engine but reads everything else" I imagine the problem would be the same for all vag cars so you may find someone else who's solved the problem on another vag. Have you used a proper vcds or vcds lite and tried a full scan?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


Can't access engine tabs at all,can do abs,radio,alarm,havoc ect just not engine,yes I have a dash pod problem,rev counter sits at 7k most of the time with the dancing needle thing now and again,fuel gauge is also 1/4 tank out,iv googled and tried vcds lite,and two different code readers with same results,can do abs and air bags but no engine 
Also changed baud rates to 4800 and 9600 as suggested but no luck,starting to get me down a bit now as this and bleeding brakes is all I have left to do before any nice bits get fitted or body work sorted.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I dont know if a dash pod would cause you problems conecting, might be worth asking a place that repairs them or start a thread asking if anyone knows

theres a thread that seems to be a group buy on dash pod repairs if you wanted to get yours done viewtopic.php?f=2&t=609001

if you are planning to get it repaired at some point it maybe worth getting it done and see if it solves the conection problem, if it does - great, if it doesnt then at least you have a properly working pod.

sounds silly but have you disconected the battery for 10-15 mins? it may reset something, probably not that simple but worth a try. i guess worst case is a new ecu but would have thought if the car is running well then the ecu would be ok. just clutching at straws really but best to eliminate the easy fixes first


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

seems that its only the engine tab signal on vcds that goes from the the cable - through the dash pod - to the ecu. so if theres a fault on the dash this could cause problems, all the other tabs abs etc dont go through the dash so thats probaly why you can connect to them. also aftermarket stereos on the tt can cause vcds problems so dissconect stereo if not standard. not saying this is a fix but if it was my car i would deffo get the dash pod fixed- and as said, it needs to be fixed anyway so worth doing imo


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.clubgti.com/archive/index.php?t-245897.html

not a tt but probably the same system, worth a read


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

spaceplace said:


> seems that its only the engine tab signal on vcds that goes from the the cable - through the dash pod - to the ecu. so if theres a fault on the dash this could cause problems, all the other tabs abs etc dont go through the dash so thats probaly why you can connect to them. also aftermarket stereos on the tt can cause vcds problems so dissconect stereo if not standard. not saying this is a fix but if it was my car i would deffo get the dash pod fixed- and as said, it needs to be fixed anyway so worth doing imo


It's the best place to start I suppose,getting dash fixed to fix the connection or eliminate it as the cause,standard head unit but it does have nokia hands free kit fitted,which mutes stereo but don't think that would cause a problem,wanna find out why I have engine light on and fix it 

As said by more than one person the light is probably a lambda,but the price of them,and there's two,so which one ?
Budget is very tight at the moment so don't want to replace parts that are ok [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Don't suppose I can get a remap or a liquid gauge either with the obd not connecting :x


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

it will probably be the second one, the first reads whats coming from from the engine and the one after the cat reads if the cat has done its job in lowering the emmisions. could also be a dead cat, but could be something completly different


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I could buy 1 and try in the second depot first and if it don't fix it try it in the first position,they are the same I think :?:

Best place for a lambda ?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

i dont know where the best place to get one is, i also dont know if they are the same-sorry. (if they are the same they should have the same part number)

if you do it yourself make sure not to cross wires and short- think this can blow the ecu- make sure you disconect the battery. could also be the cat in which case a new sensor wouldnt fix it. if it was me and i was keeping the car and i knew that at some point i was going to get the dash pod fixed - i would get the dash pod fixed first. even if you change the sensor - disconect the battery (clearing the fault light) chances are at some point you will get another fault light for something else and your'e going to be in the same position of not being able to scan it.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Only lasted 20 miles before the light came on again after a battery disconnect to do a TB reset,is ECP a good place to get O2 / lambda ?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Bba reman are picking up my dash pod on Monday,and I'm hoping that by having it repaired it will sort out my connection problem to the engine ecu,they have said they will look into it for me ;-) Finger crossed 

I know there's a group buy at the moment but I only have a loan car from Monday to Thursday next week so couldn't wait till there was 10 on the list  
On a plus it's only an extra £25,can't wait to get it sorted now :roll:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

They are that good they came to pick up this morning,3 days early  
They will come back Monday,as he couldn't get the whole car in his van :lol:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

anyone sitting on the fence about getting dash fixed because not confident in removing the dash pod,DO IT. it is SO easy to get out,don't know why I was worried,I used this how to 
PEICE OF CAKE FOLKS 
http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/show ... al-Install


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

You got it back yet? If so did it solve your connecting problems?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

spaceplace said:


> You got it back yet? If so did it solve your connecting problems?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


Not being picked up till Monday,should be back we'd/thur I would think :wink:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Got the call today  
Dash pod will be back tomorrow


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Pod has arrived,can't wait to get it in now,gonna be a long day,here's hoping it sorts my connection problem out,so I can buy stuff I want rather than need :lol:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Good luck mate hope it solves it

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Fingers crossed ,cheers :wink:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Dash pod works a treat BUT still no connection to engine ECU tab,
What's next ? Can I just swap an ecu ?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not sure mate, I hoped the pod would solve the connection issue. At least your pods done now. If your going down the route of swapping ecu's it might be best to start a new thread and explain it again and what you've tried to fix it

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

After a little research iv ditched the idea for now,
Feeling defeated and lost [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Try and remove the abs fuses and scan again, is there 2 abs fuses? You'll have to check I don't know, don't know if there's a fuse under the bonnet for the abs aswell, find abs fuses and remove and scan

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Why abs ?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Think a faulty abs module may stop communication, worth a try. Did you try different baud rates? I don't know much about it but here's the mk2 tt rates - can't find the mk1









You're not getting this message though so don't think that's the problem

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

That's not the message that I got, but I still changed the rates with no change,I can read abs codes,do you think it could still be a problem ?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know tbh, I just read somewhere about the same kind of problem with a vag car and they pulled the abs fuses and then they could connect, problem was a faulty abs module.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Which fuse ?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know if they have them under the bonnet, pull the fuse on the dash board drivers Side, open the door to see it, should say which fuses are the abs, might only be one fuse

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

No joy  
Removed fuse still no connection 
Just running the long scan for module's see if I can print it off and see what connects and what won't :?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

All these have been connected to

03 abs brakes
08 auto hvac
15 airbags
17 instruments
22 awd
25 immobiliser 
35 centr locks
45 inter monitor
55 xenon range
56 radio


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Has the car ever been remapped?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Donovan2123 said:


> Has the car ever been remapped?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Not as far as I know,only two owners,second was a lady owner,got all sorts of receipts but nothing like any performance parts or maps,only thing fitted is a nokia Bluetooth hands free kit


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

5

If it's been remapped it could of locked you out of ecu. Have you tried pulling fuse for dash then trying with no fuse.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Can you access anything that would be under the engine tab on vagcom using the climate control panel?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

How do you mean ?
Iv only used the climate control thing to cheek coolant temps before and after a thermostat change using 49c
What else should I try ?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Donovan2123 said:


> 5
> 
> If it's been remapped it could of locked you out of ecu. Have you tried pulling fuse for dash then trying with no fuse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


It's not had a remap


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Found a local company that will have a look at the car on Tuesday,told him the problem and he's going to see if he can find the problem,needs a couple of hours and said if he finds the problem it will be about £35/40,if he can't find it no charge :wink: 
Let's hope he finds a broken wire so similar simple fix :wink:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Engine light is on again after only 28 miles,might try a lambda tomorrow :x


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I think getting someone to look at it is the right thing to do now, as you said hopefully a loose wire somewhere

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I thought I would get it sorted myself via info on the forum,but I suppose no matter how much knowledge is on the forum there's always the chance of a problem that can't be fixed


----------



## phil5556 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jaylad said:


> I thought I would get it sorted myself via info on the forum,but I suppose no matter how much knowledge is on the forum there's always the chance of a problem that can't be fixed


Everything's fixable!

It's just sometimes you get to the stage where you either start randomly replacing parts or admit defeat and pay someone that hopefully knows what they're doing!


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Dropped it off this morning and they can't find any broken wires/bad connections ,so no fix yet,said he thinks it's the ecu :?

So what to do next ? He did say it could be water Ingres but the whole cars starts and runs fine,would be strange if the only problem was the "link' to obd,could either pop it out,open it up and have a look or maybe pop it out and give BBA reman a call and have it tested ?
The lights out at the moment as they had fuses out so it's reset,but will almost certainly be back on within 20 miles :x 
I'm very tempted to try a post cat lambda.ocd can be expensive :wink:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

That sucks, you could try and fix the lamda sensor but youl still going to have the fault with the connection, maybe you'll get lucky and fixing the sensor will fix the connection problem - I doubt it will but saying that there was a thread about someone who broke their ecu because the sensor wires shorted so I guess it's possible it could be making the ecu act up. If you decide on changing the ecu I would start a new thread on here titled as that, state why you want to change it (because you can't connect to it) and see what input you get from people

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> All these have been connected to
> 
> 03 abs brakes
> 08 auto hvac
> ...


 Ie on Autoscan, everything but 01-Engine.

Clutching at straws here but have you tried connecting directly to 01- Engine directly from the COMMON and from the DRIVETRAIN tabs.
Did you try it with the ABS fuses out?
Did you try it with the Radio unplugged?

Replacing the Post Cat Lambda seems like an expensive experiment.
Have you tried ringing other dealers for a free scan?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Can you not see if a local tuner us near you and ask them if you could borrow a ecu for a hour and test if you can fit

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Have you taken it to a good indi with vagcom to see what they say? Or maybe Audi themselves just to diagnose the fault, expensive at main dealer though

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

spaceplace said:


> Have you taken it to a good indi with vagcom to see what they say? Or maybe Audi themselves just to diagnose the fault, expensive at main dealer though





Jaylad said:


> Popped into audi Wolverhampton this morning,no free check,they want £125.i hate stealers
> Still non the wiser,still got the light on,car still runs/drives fine


 For that money you could buy another ECU!!!!
Do try other dealers or VAG indys tho.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Where are you located

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Donovan2123 said:


> Where are you located





Skeee said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> > Have you taken it to a good indi with vagcom to see what they say? Or maybe Audi themselves just to diagnose the fault, expensive at main dealer though
> ...


Clue? :roll:
_I'd guess a WV postcode?_


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wolverhampton. Lol. I say see if someone near will allow you to swap ecu to test. Failing that I would remove ecu and check wires and ecu for water ingress

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

6 different code readers have tried to connect without success,what makes you think audi will be able to connect ?
I did ask but I refuse to pay £125 to be told "we can't connect to the engine ecu" I already know that  
I thought I'd read that changing the ecu was a major pain in the ass ? Not just plug and play ?
I can't afford to lose the use of the car either which makes trying to sort it myself a weekend job and possible taxis to work :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> 6 different code readers have tried to connect without success,what makes you think audi will be able to connect ? . . .. ...... . . .


 Six Vagcoms or generic OBD's? Audi (and some Indys) use the latest issue of Vagcom not the basic VCDS Lite and should have better experience. However in my experience a VAG indy is just as good poss even better sometimes at diagnosing difficult faults.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

2 vagcom,one light and one full on all singing and dancing version,all the others are code readers that connect to abs,air bags,ect

The fault would be easy if you could read faults,I need an obd port for my obd


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/eculoc.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not that much of a pain. Again I think your best bet is to check wiring and ecu for damage or water ingress

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Ecu is bone dry,can't see how it could get that wet to be honest,it all looks fine,how tight should the ecu be in the bracket ?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

What about the loom? Is that in good condition? No corrosion ect? See if a local tuner can read your ecu from the OBD. Is your stereo standard ect

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

It all looks fine,iv tried 2 ,no,3 different places,no one can read the engine ecu via the obd port 
It will need pulling out to test it,I think that could give you a code ?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not to read codes I ment to read ecu as ecu map. I'm still wondering if it has had a revo type time trial years back which has locked obd out of ecu. Your best bet is take ecu to a local remapper and ask them to read your ecu on the bench and check software

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I can't see it being mapped to be honest first owner,business man ,second owner lady,and not the type to map a car,then my mate then me.
I think your right about getting it bench tested and see what that says,just need to find somewhere or send it off


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Any local tuner will be able to do it. Only couple hours work to solder off chip read and resolder back on. Or better still boot mode the ecu to read on bench

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

are ecu's interchangable without any coding needed? can you just buy one - plug it in and it works? i think they have to be coded to the dash pod but if not theres some on ebay for 50quid


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

spaceplace said:


> are ecu's interchangable without any coding needed? can you just buy one - plug it in and it works? i think they have to be coded to the dash pod but if not theres some on ebay for 50quid


I don't think so,you have to match EXACTLY all numbers on the ecu and still have it coded or something,plenty grief I think [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

thought as much, that would be to easy :/ guess the next step is as suggusted and get the ecu tested or repaired, i think i put a link on this thread to the guy who had his ecu repaired, might be worth a read to find out where he sent it and how long it took etc.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

They immobiliser needs recoding to car. Most tuners can do this. However a second hand ecu would allow op to test obd connection to engine ecu even if immobiliser is not correct.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Donovan2123 said:


> They immobiliser needs recoding to car. Most tuners can do this. However a second hand ecu would allow op to test obd connection to engine ecu even if immobiliser is not correct.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


yeah could be worth 50 quid to just plug in and see if you can connect, bit of a waste of money but atleast you'd know.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

this is the post about a dead ecu that got repaired

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=545362&hilit=ecu

does seem strange that your cars running fine though, maybe worth looking into the revo maps that lock you out?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Just as an update,incase someone else has this issue it's FIXED

turned out to be a corroded/broken wire in the loom from the ecu.

I dropped the car in at GERMAN AUTOTECH netherton Dudley west mids,and after checking wires from obd port to the dash pod,and all ok,moved on to ecu to dash wires and it seem when the car had a windscreen 2years ago the trim was not fitted correctly and allowed water in to the area near the engines ecu which got under the tapped loom and corroded just this one wire,soldered in new wire and re tapped the loom all fine.
But I need to get the wipers and trim off to clean out a rubber or something that's filled with dirt and is now stopping the trim sealing and fitting correctly.

As a side note the code I got was for the O2 sensor :roll:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Good result!


----------

